# 2009 rabbit hp question



## slw2.0 (Aug 28, 2006)

So I just bought a 2009 rabbit 2.5 automatic, I read that this model has 170hp. Is this correct, and what mods can I do to boost the hp to around 200? Also I am in need of a drivers side black front fender if anyone has one please let me know. Thank you Chris


----------

